# Things you need to know..



## rayrecrok

Hi.

I think we need a "Things you need to know" thread..

Like.. If you say Jesus backwards it sounds like sausage. :wink: 


Please feel free to add anything we should know.. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## tonyt

There is no word that rhymes with Orange.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

To be safe you should call.


----------



## erneboy

If you cut a horse in half and bang the two bits together it sounds just like a coconut!


----------



## Markt500

Diet = food that makes other people loose weight

Foolish man give wife grand piano - wise man give wife upright organ.....


----------



## Penquin

1. OK we all know that a leaflet is a small leaf,


that a booklet is a small book,


so can anyone tell me what a pamph is ?



2. if coconut oil comes from crushed up coconuts,

corn oil comes from crushed up corn (maize),

rape oil comes from crushed rape seed,

where does baby oil come from?


3. how can you chop a tree down and then chop it up?

Dave


----------



## nickoff

Two things that you will never see---

1/ A dead donkey.

2/ A happy farmer.

Nick.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tonyt said:


> There is no word that rhymes with Orange.


Err, yes there is....


----------



## drcotts

Fact
Of all the people who have ever lived on this earth since the beginning of man 10% of them are still alive today


----------



## Penquin

Unhappy fact.....

3/4 of the world's food supply is eaten by 1/4 of the world's population

Dave


----------



## miffy

:lol: no word rhymes with bottle :roll:


----------



## Chrys

What about Throttle

Chris


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

tonyt said:


> There is no word that rhymes with Orange.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Blorenge

If you mispronounce it as I do


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Reverse words - 

a man a plan a canal panama

rats live on no evil star

was it a cat i saw


----------



## rayrecrok

miffy said:


> :lol: no word rhymes with bottle :roll:


Shuttle.
scuttle.
beetle.
Waffle.

ray


----------



## gorsecover

Fact : I have only ever been wrong once.
That was when I thought I was wrong but I was right !!!!


----------



## barryd

Have I accidentally landed on alien mhf or have you all gone mad / started taking drugs?


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Unless at first you shake the bottle
None will come, and then a lot'll.


----------



## GROUNDHOG

The man that never made a mistake never made anything.


----------



## an99uk

"I may be the Head of the household but my wife is the neck that does the turning"


----------



## miffy

what about mottle  i give in there are loads of words that rhyme with bottle :grab:


----------



## charlieivan

If the population of America held hands across the Pacific Ocean, 99% of them would drown.


----------



## The-Cookies

never mention or ask about gassing !


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

drcotts said:


> Fact
> Of all the people who have ever lived on this earth since the beginning of man 10% of them are still alive today


I think you meant >Of all the number of people who have ever lived on this earth since the beginning of man<

Otherwise there'll be some old sods about, most on here :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## miffy

if you have a goal in life score it in the first half :roll: :roll:


----------



## raynipper

"The only good tenant is a dead tenant" John Wayne in True Grit.


OK, OK except one.. :roll: 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

75% of people make up 3/4 of the population :roll: :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

If things don't change :!: :!: They'll stay the same :roll: :roll:


----------



## erneboy

Research shows that the main cause of divorce in the UK today is marriage.


----------



## Christine600

Remember that 50% of the population is of below average intelligence.


----------



## miffy

a man called ( WILL) was the first to be killed at the battle of rourks drift  //////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// the order was given fire at will so they did :lol:


----------



## mixyblob

WD40 gets Silaflex off your hands.


----------



## charlieivan

No word rhymes with bird !!!


----------



## rayrecrok

charlieivan said:


> No word rhymes with bird !!!


Go on then, ****! :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## bigbazza

What ever happened to subtlety


----------



## motormouth

charlieivan said:


> No word rhymes with bird !!!


That's absurd :wink:


----------



## rayrecrok

motormouth said:


> charlieivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No word rhymes with bird !!!
> 
> 
> 
> That's absurd :wink:
Click to expand...

That's what I heard..

ray.


----------



## miffy

curd as in lemon :grab:


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

"How much of planet Earth is made of water? Very little, actually. Although oceans of water cover about 70 percent of Earth's surface, these oceans are shallow compared to the Earth's radius.










The above illustration shows what would happen is all of the water on or near the surface of the Earth were bunched up into a ball. The radius of this ball would be only about 700 kilometers, less than half the radius of the Earth's Moon."

ray.


----------



## Glandwr

If hot air rises, why is it cold at the top of mountains? :? 

Dick


----------



## Penquin

Every time you have a drink of water (with or without diluting it with alcohol) you are drinking some of the actual molecules of water that have previously been drink by Jesus Christ, Napolean Bonaparte AND Adolf Hitler......... wow such company.......

Water is made by numerous reactions - including combustion and respiration but is only broken down by electrolysis and photosynthesis plus a few other cheical reactions.......

So the water we are seeing around now has primarily been around for ages........

Dave


----------



## oilslick

*3 types*

There are 3 types of people in the world, those that are good at maths, and those that are not!


----------



## erneboy

or There are 10 types of people in the world, those who understand binary and those who don't.


----------



## miffy

how much oil can a gum boil boil if a gum boil could boil oil????????????? :lol:


----------



## bigbazza

There are 16 types of people in the hexadecimal world


----------

